# T'en fais pas ! / ne pas s'en faire



## Dann

hola, solicito por favor la traducción de los siguients versos (son de una canción):

Puisque la terre est ronde,
Mon amour t'en fais pas,
Mon amour t'en fais pas


garacias...obrigado.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo lo traduciría por "no te preocupes mi amor"


----------



## Yolita

Ya que Puesto que la tierra es redonda...
No te preocupes amor mío/mi amor


----------



## Idward

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous!

Je dois traduire un extrait du livre de Jacques Serena, Sous le Néflier, et je butte sur une phrase...

L'extrait : "Et pourquoi il fallait que je me retrouve dans un lieu de ce genre, j'avais mon idée. Plus à s'en faire, une fois qu'on a son idée, on finit par frapper à la bonne porte de la bonne façon."

Comment traduire "plus à s'en faire"? N'étant pas vraiment un littéraire dans l'âme, je n'en capte pas vraimen le sens... 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!
****
Fil divisé. Règle 10
L'autre question se trouve ici.
Martine (Mod...)
 
Merci!


----------



## esseiro

salut! 
En fait il veut dire :"une fois qu'on a son idée, (on n'a) Plus à s'en faire  (du souci...), on finit par frapper à la bonne porte de la bonne façon."
"Plus à s'en faire" je le traduirais par : "no hay por/para qué preocuparse"
à vérifier : "qué" ou "que"...


----------



## Idward

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Domtom

Creo que también vale _ya no hay que preocuparse_ / _apurarse_.


----------



## nel_cast

Hola! Salut!

Qué quiere decir la expresión francesa "T'en fais pas"? (no sé si lo escribo bien...)

Creo que es una forma corta de decir "T'en fais pas la tête", pero no estoy seguro...

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## fragnol

No te preocupes (por eso), diría yo...

A+


----------



## HelloMiaou

si, *no te preocupes.
**_T'en fais pas la tête_ = *te prends pas la tête*, plutôt (familier)


----------



## nel_cast

Merci tous les deux pour la réponse et la vitesse!

A+


----------



## pitata

Muy buenas. Seríais tan amable de traducirme esta expresión en el siguiente contexto:

- Et ben, tu nous as foutu une de ces trouilles. On a cru qu'ils étaient venus nous chercher.
– Vous en faites pas. Depuis la mort de Gilbert Lemarié, on a fait le ménage dans le réseau. Personne ne vous dénoncera. Vous pouvez dormir tranquille.
 
¿Podria traducirse como "no os preocupeis" ?
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pitata:

Es : no se preocupe (usted). El adjetivo "tranquille" está en singular, así que este "vous" es usted.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cholmondeley

En una de sus canciones, ("Grand Père") Brassens dice:

Bon papa
*Ne t'en fais pas*
Nous en viendrons
A bout de tous ces empêcheurs d'enterrer en rond

Me gustaría saber cuál es el significado de esas expresiones

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

S'en faire = preocuparse

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Hola:

Ne t'en fais pas = Tranquilo / no te preocupes


----------



## Cataline

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Salut a tous!
J'ai trouvé cet expression pour encourager ou rassurer une personne:
"Ne t'en fais donc pas!" Quelle est la traduction? Puede ser:"No te preocupes por eso!"?

Merci d'avance

Corrigez mes erreurs S'il vous plait!


----------



## swift

Hola:

Precisamos más contexto para determinar la función de "donc" en la frase. De momento, lo primero que me viene a la mente es: _Entonces_ no te preocupes. O también: _Pues entonces_ no te preocupes.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cenimurcia

sí,Cataline, acertaste 

cuidado : cet*te* expression (femenino)

PS: no creo que haya que traducir el "donc" aquí


----------



## swift

Hola:

Otra opción (regional quizá): _No tiene caso que te preocupes_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¡Deja ya de preocuparte!
¡No te comas el coco, anda! 
¡No te atormentes más!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> ¡Deja ya de preocuparte!


Exacto: ¿para qué preocuparte?



Bisous,


J.-


----------



## Cataline

Merci Gevy et Swift!

Vous êtes très très bons! Wordreference est vraiment fantastique!
Je vous en prie.
"Ne t'en fais donc pas!" est dit par une dame à son mari inquiète de l'heure tardive à lequelle rentrent ses enfants, donc je crois que "deja ya de preocuparte" o " no te atormente más" estaría bien.

Bisous


----------



## gyzketa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,
me gustaría saber cómo traducirian al español "*mais ne vous en faites pas*". 

c'est votre seule note individuelle que je vais combiner avec la note du dossier, *mais ne vous en faites pas...

*​¿Un "*no te preocupes*" o voy muy equivocada? 
Muchisisisismas gracias. =)


----------



## suroeste

Hola gyzketa!

Así lo diría yo, pero no soy nativo jaja

aparte que : 'ne *vous* en faites pas' = 'no *se* preocupe'

no te preocupes = ne t'en fais pas

saludos


----------



## esteban

En contextos más coloquiales, también valdría:

Ne t’en fais pas ! <=> ¡Tranquilo! (o ¡Tranquila!)

Saludos
esteban


----------



## gyzketa

¡Muchas gracias! Qué tranquila me quedo entonces


----------



## Ascasubi

En este caso significa también preocuparse?

Les responsables des glottopolitiques se trouvent confrontés à un macluhanisme diffus, forme nouvelle du « bon sens linguistique », qui est dans l’air du temps. Certains linguistes s’en font les propagateurs.
(Marcellesi, Guespin: Pour la glottopolitique)

Algunos lingüistas se preocupan en propagar estas ideas..?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:



Se trata del verbo se faire (volverse, convertirse, asumir el papel de). El "en" quiere decir "de ello".

No se trata pues de la expresión de este hilo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Ascasubi

Ahh.. sí me pareció al principio pero creí que estaba equivocado je.. Lo más sencillo termina siendo lo correcto ja..


----------

